# NFL! Who's YOUR team?!



## babyyitslove (Oct 2, 2011)

JACKSONVILLE JAGUARS, BABY!!!!
Home sweet Home =0)


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 2, 2011)

:heart: :heart: bears


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 7, 2011)

Dolphins. True fan, even in the darkest pits of despair, lol.


----------



## babyyitslove (Oct 7, 2011)

I feel your pain. Jags aren't too hot this season. Lol


----------

